# Hoy he iniciado un reto de subir 500 euros a 50.000



## Depeche (1 Sep 2020)

Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
Os iré informando de como va.


----------



## Caligulin (1 Sep 2020)

No me parece ninguna locura, otra cosa es la suerte que tengas, pero yo empece hace tiempo uno de 1000€ a 100.000€

De momento estoy en negativo


----------



## Cuñadator3000TurboGT (1 Sep 2020)

Venga en el año 2737 volveré para ver el resultado


----------



## Blogan (1 Sep 2020)

Compra bitcoins. Fin


----------



## 010 (1 Sep 2020)

Ánimo tío, que la codicia no queme tu cuenta
Ya nos irás comentando que operaciones realizas


----------



## Javier Jc (1 Sep 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> No me parece ninguna locura, otra cosa es la suerte que tengas, pero yo empece hace tiempo uno de 1000€ a 100.000€
> 
> De momento estoy en negativo



Jajajaa mis dies


----------



## Caligulin (1 Sep 2020)

Javier Jc dijo:


> Jajajaa mis dies



Al menos soy sincero, de tipos como yo pero fantaseando esta el foro lleno


----------



## Palpatine (1 Sep 2020)

Buenas películas se montan algunos si


----------



## orbeo (1 Sep 2020)

Apalancate 1:400 haces click and it's gooone


----------



## El Lonchafinista (1 Sep 2020)

Y las compras adjuntadas con capturas?


----------



## elKaiser (1 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.



Compra Chainlink o Aave (Lend) igual hasta suena la flauta. 

Lo único positivo, es que aunque pierdas 500€, no va a condicionarte la vida.


----------



## bralmu (1 Sep 2020)

Cuñadator3000TurboGT dijo:


> Venga en el año 2737 volveré para ver el resultado



Me ha dado por calcularlo. Si lo indexa a RV, para 2070-2080 lo puede haber conseguido. Pero me da a mi que quiere resultados más rápidos.


----------



## Kid (1 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.



Eso lo supero yo con creces.
Estoy a punto de acabar unos pequeños detalles en mi DeLorean DMC-12 y lo probaré viajando al 24 de Julio.
Una vez allí compraré acciones de KODK por valor de 500€ y las venderé el 29 de Julio.
Un plan sin fisuras.
Salut


----------



## aventurero artritico (1 Sep 2020)

en 1 semana palmas los 500 y se acabó el juego.


----------



## Terrron (1 Sep 2020)

Deberías pedir un crédito de 40.000€, y así llegarías a tener 4.000.000€


----------



## Coleta Grasienta (1 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.



O sea que quieres conseguir un 10.000% de rentabilidad. 

¿En cuanto tiempo? ¿Un par de semanitas?

Si tienes en cuenta que Warren Buffet, que es uno de los mejores inversores de todos los tiempos, ha conseguido una rentabilidad promedio *anual *de un 20% te darás cuenta de la chorrada que estás diciendo.


----------



## shurman (1 Sep 2020)

Pillo sitio en hilo cómico.


----------



## AH1N1 (1 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.



de locura nada. No has puesto el tiempo, pero me imagino que no es 1 mes


----------



## Martin Leon (1 Sep 2020)

Yo convertí 2.600 euros en 186.000 en 13 semanas hace 10 años. No fue en bolsa, fue apostando en quinielas de fútbol hechas por ordenador con mi sistema. El año siguiente aposté mucho más fuerte, perdí 80.000, me entró el acojone y frené ahí. Sigo haciendo y mejorando mis sistemas porque me gusta, sin apostar, cuando comiencen los partidos con público (afecta bastante a los resultados caseros) volveré a jugar de nuevo empezando con cantidades pequeñas a ver que pasa. Os cuento esto porque se puede lograr hacer mucha pasta con poco capital, es perfectamente factible, lo sé porque yo me quedé cerca. Un saludo.


----------



## marquen2303 (1 Sep 2020)

Lo normal es que este tipo de hilo atraiga a mucho troll. Me imagino que de esta manera te motivas. Buena suerte


----------



## euriborfree (1 Sep 2020)

Si has iniciado HOY el reto, ¿puedo suponer que HOY hiciste tu primera operacion?

En caso afirmativo podrias contarnos la operacion ahora y no cuando se haya cerrado?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Sep 2020)

Ojo. La búsqueda de ganancias rápidas suelen acabar en la pérdida de todo lo invertido, a veces incluso más dependiendo del producto de inversión.


----------



## tremenk (1 Sep 2020)

Animo y suerte
no dejes de actualizar el hilo de la plata que ahi veo que lo has dejado parado


----------



## mensch_maschine (1 Sep 2020)

Supero la apuesta. Le he pagado 20 pavos a un gitano por una piedra filosofal. Luego me he ido al Leroy y he comprado cuarto kilo de tuercas. 
Mañana lo pruebo y os cuento que ahora estoy tumbadazo.



Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.


----------



## wingardian leviosa (1 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.



Hubieras comprado YFI en julio ya los tendrías y de sobra.


----------



## Roedr (1 Sep 2020)

La forma más profesional de que te despidas de los 500 euros es que te hagas un cuenta de Forex. Apaláncate 50-100. Te lo vas a pasar bien con las subidas y bajadas de adrenalina hasta que después de palmar piensas que la próxima vez lo harás mejor y ya no metas 500, sino 5000.... el resultado final no será tan divertido.


----------



## Depeche (1 Sep 2020)

Finalizado mi primer día del reto, pocas operaciones pero en positivo.
Mañana más.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Sep 2020)

Este tipo hizo muchos hamijos en el foro hace unos años...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (1 Sep 2020)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Este tipo hizo muchos hamijos en el foro hace unos años...



que paso, cuenta cuenta


----------



## brigante 88 (2 Sep 2020)

La verdad que depeche tienes narices para volver a repetir el reto, me acuerdo de como acabó tu aventura por el forex y los pillaos que se quedaron por el camino.....

El mejor consejo que te puedo dar es : Disfruta de tu gran análisis de la plata que expusiste durante el mes pasado y se mas humilde. 

Los mas jovenes de este foro no sabrán quien eres ... pero si, fuiste toda una leyenda.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Sep 2020)

Yo empecé una cuenta de 100k el 1 de Julio y a día de hoy la tengo en 113k.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Finalizado mi primer día del reto, pocas operaciones pero en positivo.
> Mañana más.
> Ver archivo adjunto 419597
> Ver archivo adjunto 419598



Forex, y además multivalores. Todo dicho.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)

Cuidado con seguir los consejos de trading de este amijo... Ahí lo dejo...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

Pero que paso la ultima vez, contad un poco algunos no sabemos nada y nos gusta el salsa rosa.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

Yo creo que la unica manera de con 500 euros sacar 50000 que sea medio facil es estar buena, alquilar una habitacion con cama y ponerte a trabajar, pero no es mi caso, naci tio y ademas hetero asi que no veo posible ese tipo de trabajo.


----------



## ninfireblade (2 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero que paso la ultima vez, contad un poco algunos no sabemos nada y nos gusta el salsa rosa.



Usa el buscador que por ahi estarán los hilos. Solo te diré que la cosa terminó en los tribunales, no se como aun se atreve a volver por aqui.


----------



## Euron G. (2 Sep 2020)

Compra acciones de DIA, éxito garantizado.


----------



## orbeo (2 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero que paso la ultima vez, contad un poco algunos no sabemos nada y nos gusta el salsa rosa.



Mejor no abrir el cajón de mierda.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (2 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Pero que paso la ultima vez, contad un poco algunos no sabemos nada y nos gusta el salsa rosa.



Ya tengo localizado otro valor con mucho potencial II


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya tengo localizado otro valor con mucho potencial II



Si solo fuera eso...


----------



## Burbujerofc (2 Sep 2020)

Yo sigo a depeche en los hilos plata y oro. 

Hay tanto que me queda por aprender de Burbuja...


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2020)

Burbujerofc dijo:


> Yo sigo a depeche en los hilos plata y oro.
> 
> Hay tanto que me queda por aprender de Burbuja...



Alguna vez acierta, pero mucha gente ha perdido mucho dinero con él. Yo creo que viene aquí a autopromocionarse, mucha gente ha perdido dinero con señales suyas en canales de pago.

Además, tenía problemas con la CNMV nada menos por un chiringuito que habia montado y estaba apercibido, la CNMV lo calificaba como algo peligroso para los inversores e ilegal.

En fin, nada mal para el mejor trader de Europa como él se autodenominaba...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (2 Sep 2020)

Se le ve avispao, voy a entregarle mi dinero para que me lo himbierta.


----------



## BABY (2 Sep 2020)

Ponte corto apalancado en telefónica y en 2 semanas lo tienes.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (2 Sep 2020)

Como lo hagas en un año natural Hacienda se va a partir la caja


----------



## sashimi (2 Sep 2020)

Este es el de las señales de forex o es otro iluminado?


----------



## Thundercat (2 Sep 2020)

Coleta Grasienta dijo:


> O sea que quieres conseguir un 10.000% de rentabilidad.
> 
> ¿En cuanto tiempo? ¿Un par de semanitas?
> 
> Si tienes en cuenta que Warren Buffet, que es uno de los mejores inversores de todos los tiempos, ha conseguido una rentabilidad promedio *anual *de un 20% te darás cuenta de la chorrada que estás diciendo.



El argumento ese no sirve, porque Buffet no puede invertir en los mismos chicharros que nosotros, porque no hay liquidez suficiente en estos activos que pueda absorber su dinero. 
Por ejemplo Buffet no puede meter 10 mil millones de golpe en bitcoin porque los primeros los compraría a 10.000 pero los ultimos a 100.000.


----------



## Thundercat (2 Sep 2020)

Este es el Crespo que hay que usar como contraindicador??


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Sep 2020)

Depeche ha vuelto, y ahora se dedica a ir de gurú en bitcoins/altcoins por telegram.

Aquí tenéis información. No sé cómo tiene la caradura de volver aquí a vender humo


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya tengo localizado otro valor con mucho potencial II



Ese hilo tengo que leerlo cuando este triste, llevo dos paginas y ya estoy aqui descojonandome.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

Joder me cago en mi puta vida, cuando vi el post de que la plata subiria hasta el cielo casi hago una inversion que me iba a dejar tiritando, mira que llevo años aprendiendo que no hay que hacer caso a nadie por aqui pero sigo picando cual ingenuo jajajaja.

Pues unos dias antes de que empezara a subir con esta mala leche tenia una compra casi cerrada y me habia vuelto loco, afortunadamente empezo la plata a subir mucho y el vendedor se perdio del mapa, tonterias que se le ocurren a uno sin pensar.


----------



## FilibustHero (2 Sep 2020)

Te sugiero que hagas antes el reto complementario de 5€ a 500€. No es muy ambicioso pero si lo haces antes de tu reto te puede resultar de ayuda.


----------



## Leocadia (2 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> que paso, cuenta cuenta



busca en google *depeche estafador burbuja*, diversión asegurada
que yo no digo que sea eso, digo que lo busques si quieres salseo.



Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Joder me cago en mi puta vida, cuando vi el post de que la plata subiria hasta el cielo casi hago una inversion que me iba a dejar tiritando, mira que llevo años aprendiendo que no hay que hacer caso a nadie por aqui pero sigo picando cual ingenuo jajajaja.
> 
> Pues unos dias antes de que empezara a subir con esta mala leche tenia una compra casi cerrada y me habia vuelto loco, afortunadamente empezo la plata a subir mucho y el vendedor se perdio del mapa, tonterias que se le ocurren a uno sin pensar.



Nunca inviertas por nada que leas en internet. Si crees que no sabes lo suficiente par analizar contabilidad y modelo de negocios de empresas lo mejor que puedes hacer es indexarte con ETFs, de verdad. Si no lo lamentarás.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (2 Sep 2020)

Leocadia dijo:


> busca en google *depeche estafador burbuja*, diversión asegurada
> que yo no digo que sea eso, digo que lo busques si quieres salseo.
> 
> 
> ...




Hombre lo de que la plata subiera tanto lo veia muy posible, ademas vi su post y pense que era una maquina en temas de analizar estas cosas y me tire al pozo, lo malo es que iba mas de corazon que otra cosa, no estoy yo ahora muy rico que digamos como para estar comprando, no suelo hacer caso desde hace mucho tiempo a nada de lo que leo pero esto me parecio que podria pasar.


----------



## Noega (2 Sep 2020)

Compra santanderes y telefonicas


----------



## Leocadia (2 Sep 2020)

Yo hoy compraría por ejemplo estas 10 acciones, y las miraría de aquí a tres años como pronto:

Micron _ 47.83$
Tencent Holdings _ 70.13$
Brooking Asset Management _ 34.67$
Sberbank _ 11.77$
Lukoil _ 68.67$
Norilsk _ 26.65$
Gazprom _ 4.82$
CBOE _88.47$
Inditex _ 23.49€
Bayer _ 56.27€
Hay dos opciones: indexarse o comprar negocios buenos sabiendo que con alguno te equivocarás. Lo demás es humo.


----------



## tremenk (3 Sep 2020)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Hombre lo de que la plata subiera tanto lo veia muy posible, ademas vi su post y pense que era una maquina en temas de analizar estas cosas y me tire al pozo, lo malo es que iba mas de corazon que otra cosa, no estoy yo ahora muy rico que digamos como para estar comprando, no suelo hacer caso desde hace mucho tiempo a nada de lo que leo pero esto me parecio que podria pasar.



A mi me gusta leer muchas opiniones diferentes a la mia para dar a mi visión o inversión mas fortaleza.

Yo creo en la subida de la plata no porque lo diga el...si no por varias razones y una es bien simple el oro esta en maximos con tendencia alcista clara y todos sabemos porque.

Yo siempre he pensado que no tienes que creer en una persona ciegamente si no coger todos los datos que tienes y sacar tu conclusión.

A los que se dejan estafar por gurús o por supuestos cursos que te haran millonario de la noche a la mañana pues lo siento mucho por ellos pero no podemos decidir lo que tienen que hacer con su dinero.


----------



## Depeche (3 Sep 2020)

Hoy he finalizado el tercer día de mi reto, ha sido un dia muy complicado, con mucha volatilidad donde me han saltado muchos stops, pero a pesar de todo he podido seguir sumando.


----------



## javiwell (4 Sep 2020)

Con 500 euros es muchísimo mejor negocio comprar unos limones, un paquete de azúcar, una garrafa de agua mineral, hacerle dos coletas a tu hija y ponerla a vender limonadas en la urbanización a 1 euro el vaso.

Luego les dices a los vecinos que estas enseñando a tu hija los valores del trabajo y el ahorro.

El negocio es más seguro si lo inicias en Halloween y en dos meses tendrás una cartera fija de clientes adictos a la limonada, andarás por los 15 mil euros ya


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2020)




----------



## superloki (4 Sep 2020)

Se de buena tinta que Simón y Silvia leen Burbuja, por lo que deberían entrar al hilo y dar su opinión sobre este reto... Y por supuesto, que Silvia ponga fotos sinuosas mientras Simón da su opinión...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2020)

Leocadia dijo:


> Yo hoy compraría por ejemplo estas 10 acciones, y las miraría de aquí a tres años como pronto:
> 
> Micron _ 47.83$
> Tencent Holdings _ 70.13$
> ...



No es mal ejemplo, aunque (opinión) Bayer la veo un poco burbujeada y me lo pensaría para entrar (no digo que no, ojo, solo que me lo pensaría).


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (4 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


>



Una pregunta: ¿Por qué en tu conexión en directo no aparece la franja inferior de la pantalla pero sí la superior?


----------



## Depeche (4 Sep 2020)

Así hemos cerrado hoy en la cuenta del reto, podeis ver ganancia en el dia de hoy de 1.232 euros, ganancia acumulada desde que empecé hace 4 dias de 1.737 euros. La cuenta está con un balance de 2.237 euros y una equidad de 2.107 euros. Vamos por el buen camino, en 4 dias he multiplicado x4 la cuenta.


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

Enhorabuena, ojalá consigas el reto.


----------



## AH1N1 (5 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Así hemos cerrado hoy en la cuenta del reto, podeis ver ganancia en el dia de hoy de 1.232 euros, ganancia acumulada desde que empecé hace 4 dias de 1.737 euros. La cuenta está con un balance de 2.237 euros y una equidad de 2.107 euros. Vamos por el buen camino, en 4 dias he multiplicado x4 la cuenta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 422418
> Ver archivo adjunto 422419
> Ver archivo adjunto 422420



Hubo uno en el foro días de bolsa que hizo el reto de 1.000€ a 10.000€. No es imposible. Ni siquiera ganar 5.000€ en 15 minutos. El reto es hacerlo todos los días durante mucho tiempo. 
Saludos y suerte


----------



## Jeenyus (5 Sep 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> No me parece ninguna locura, otra cosa es la suerte que tengas, pero yo empece hace tiempo uno de 1000€ a 100.000€
> 
> De momento estoy en negativo



Comentario del año.


----------



## Runarsson (5 Sep 2020)

bralmu dijo:


> Me ha dado por calcularlo. Si lo indexa a RV, para 2070-2080 lo puede haber conseguido. Pero me da a mi que quiere resultados más rápidos.



Visto asi hubiera estado de lujo para dejar una herencia a un hijo o darle un poco de seguro de vida.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Así hemos cerrado hoy en la cuenta del reto, podeis ver ganancia en el dia de hoy de 1.232 euros, ganancia acumulada desde que empecé hace 4 dias de 1.737 euros. La cuenta está con un balance de 2.237 euros y una equidad de 2.107 euros. Vamos por el buen camino, en 4 dias he multiplicado x4 la cuenta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 422419
> Ver archivo adjunto 422420


----------



## Gubelkian (5 Sep 2020)

Monta timbas de ruleta rusa


----------



## JonSebastianBach (5 Sep 2020)

Esto huele mas turbio que cuando se me olvidaba el bocadillo en la mochila del Instituto toda la semana Santa


----------



## ismael120 (5 Sep 2020)

Yo le creo, hay otro trader famoso español que está haciendo reto de 1000 a 1000000, un 100.000% y ya va por casi 50.000 euros en 2 semanas. Lo hace para sus alumnos, el ofrece cursos y libros gratis que él mismo escribe, y las operaciones y videos que hce los comenta antes en sus grupos de telegram. Ya hizo retos anteriormente de esa rentabilidad pero con robots, ahora lo hace manual. Se apalanca bastante y reinvierte beneficios cuando gana. 

Aquí un video resumen de otro canal que copia sus videos.


----------



## ismael120 (5 Sep 2020)

No se puede acusar a depeche de cosas turbias, que yo sepa y llevo años en el foro, lo único que hace a veces es fallar sus predicciones, como haría cualquiera. O calentar algún valor. Creo que alguna vez ha querido vender algo, no recuerdo si eran señales... Pero de ahí a cosas turbias como dicen, hay mucha diferencia. Mas bien noto envidias de momento.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (5 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> No se puede acusar a depeche de cosas turbias, que yo sepa y llevo años en el foro, lo único que hace a veces es fallar sus predicciones, como haría cualquiera. O calentar algún valor. Creo que alguna vez ha querido vender algo, no recuerdo si eran señales... Pero de ahí a cosas turbias como dicen, hay mucha diferencia. Mas bien noto envidias de momento.



Lo mismo pienso ,seguí a Depeche en aquella época y no veo mala voluntad, como dices tenía fallos estaría bueno, luego empezzaron unos cuantos a ensañarse y liar escándalo.
Suele ocurrir.


----------



## Daviot (5 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Así hemos cerrado hoy en la cuenta del reto, podeis ver ganancia en el dia de hoy de 1.232 euros, ganancia acumulada desde que empecé hace 4 dias de 1.737 euros. La cuenta está con un balance de 2.237 euros y una equidad de 2.107 euros. Vamos por el buen camino, en 4 dias he multiplicado x4 la cuenta.
> Ver archivo adjunto 422418
> Ver archivo adjunto 422419
> Ver archivo adjunto 422420




Una duda que tengo, luego todas esas decenas o cientos de operaciones como se declaran a Hacienda ?


----------



## Depeche (5 Sep 2020)

Daviot dijo:


> Una duda que tengo, luego todas esas decenas o cientos de operaciones como se declaran a Hacienda ?



Te explico como se declara, coges todas las operaciones del año de tus cuentas de forex y te sale un saldo neto que puede ser positivo o negativo y lo declaras como aumento de patrimonio en la casilla correspondiente, pero no tienes que poner todas las operaciones, el broker te pasa un resumen en el que pone el saldo total de lo que has hecho como te ha quedado. En caso de que hacienda te requiera y pida todas las operaciones es tan sencillo como sacar mediante una opción que hay en metatrader para sacar todo el historial en excel, en mi caso se podrían tirar muchas horas para repasarlas todas porque son muchísimas operaciones, yo les enviaría el excel en un archivo y que se lo revisen si quieren. hasta ahora nunca me han pedido la relación de todas las compras y ventas, si algún dia me la piden no hay problema, el trabajo es para ellos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> No se puede acusar a depeche de cosas turbias, que yo sepa y llevo años en el foro, lo único que hace a veces es fallar sus predicciones, como haría cualquiera. O calentar algún valor. Creo que alguna vez ha querido vender algo, no recuerdo si eran señales... Pero de ahí a cosas turbias como dicen, hay mucha diferencia. Mas bien noto envidias de momento.



Te lo explico porque es bien sencillo.

En éste subforo hay montones de hilos de foreros que exponen lo que van comprando, pero sobre todo lo que van a comprar, y sobre todo los motivos de sus compras. Por citarte ejemplos propios yo tengo un hilo de dividendos donde puedes ver donde he invertido o me interesa invertir. Tambien hice dos "avisos a navegantes" dejando claro que ponía un stop-loss a WTI y, mira la casualidad, el mismo día o el siguiente empezó a bajar hasta hoy, y sospecho que igual me salta el stop loss la semana que viene. También he intervenido y cambiado de opinión sobre el tema IAG, y también abrí un hilo donde expliqué que Accor iba a subir, cosa que hizo en menos de 24 horas desde que lo dije. Todo ésto sustanciado por explicaciones.

Éste forero muestra sus ganancias (y algunas pérdidas para que no dé mucho el cante) en operaciones que, si te pones a pensarlo, tienen muy poco sentido. Mira su último pantallazo. Tiene operaciones con JPY, GBP, EUR, y AUD. ¿Por qué estos cuatro valores? ¿por qué no diréctamente con dos? Y lo mas "curioso, ¿por qué a la misma hora si por todos es sabido el efecto forex con los cambios de huso horario? No es lo mismo comprar JPY cuando abren la bolsa de Tokyo que cuando la cierran (por poner un ejemplo).

Si éste forero quiere legitimizar lo que hace todo lo que necesita es explicar tranquilamente que, por decir algo, la semana que viene se va a poner en corto en USD porque él piensa que a dos meses de la elección de nuevo presidente pues patatín y patatán. Entonces, acierte o falle, es muy sencillo ver que lo que hace es honrado. *Repito: Acierte o falle*.

¿Sabes quien hace pantallazos de operaciones de forex a toro pasado? ¿Sabes quien te hace cinco o seis operaciones de forex al mismo tiempo con valores como esos?

No es envidia, compañero. Es puro sentido común.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Sep 2020)

Desconozco totalmente la polémica que explicáis sobre Depeche, no lo conozco absolutamente de nada, bueno como a casi nadie de burbuja, hablo físicamente (tampoco resido en España desde hace mucho tiempo), he visto algunos vídeos de el, analizando y operando, mi experiencia en los mercados es amplia, bastantes años, pero eso sí, muy limitada a los metales preciosos, fui durante 27 años profesional en el sector de metales preciosos y como casi todos, es necesario tradear con los metales para intentar maximizar los beneficios aprovechando el físico del que disponíamos, es algo bastante habitual en el sector.
Por supuesto no soy ningún súper experto en AT, aunque después de tantos y tantos años enchufando kitco en el primer café de las 7 de la mañana, ciertas pautas y formas de analizar se asimilan. 
Con todo ello y sin entrar en polémicas de si ha acertado o no en el pasado, solo puedo decir que su forma de analizar es "bastante buena".... es opinión personal


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2020)

Piel de Luna dijo:


> Con todo ello y sin entrar en polémicas de si ha acertado o no en el pasado, solo puedo decir que su forma de analizar es "bastante buena".... es opinión personal



Ya, pero es que ni Warren Buffet es experto en metales, forex, y empresas, todo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## Piel de Luna (5 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Ya, pero es que ni Warren Buffet es experto en metales, forex, y empresas, todo al mismo tiempo.



Personalmente siempre he pensado que para unos resultados óptimos, el AT se debe combinar con un muy buen conocimiento de fundamentales y sobre todo y ante todo un muy profundo conocimiento del subyacente sobre el que se especula, en mi caso el oro, y como ya comentó el bueno de Long Gama, solo conociendo el detallito del +2% con el Au ya era rentable operar, (por cierto hasta marzo de 2020, ha dejado de funcionar después de unos 12 años), pautas que se repiten a la apertura Asiática, apertura USA, cierres de vencimientos etc etc.... y que son explimibles..


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (5 Sep 2020)

Coño, me pasó igual. En mi caso tiré del 2008 como un loco. Pero hay que diversificar por eso estoy entre bienes raices y acciones, pero en forex no me meto.

En España vamos a tener una orgia de propiedades tiradas de precio en 2021-22. Importante es llegar antes que los fondos buitre.


----------



## ismael120 (5 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Te lo explico porque es bien sencillo.
> 
> En éste subforo hay montones de hilos de foreros que exponen lo que van comprando, pero sobre todo lo que van a comprar, y sobre todo los motivos de sus compras. Por citarte ejemplos propios yo tengo un hilo de dividendos donde puedes ver donde he invertido o me interesa invertir. Tambien hice dos "avisos a navegantes" dejando claro que ponía un stop-loss a WTI y, mira la casualidad, el mismo día o el siguiente empezó a bajar hasta hoy, y sospecho que igual me salta el stop loss la semana que viene. También he intervenido y cambiado de opinión sobre el tema IAG, y también abrí un hilo donde expliqué que Accor iba a subir, cosa que hizo en menos de 24 horas desde que lo dije. Todo ésto sustanciado por explicaciones.
> 
> ...



Muy buena explicación, pero también debes entender que podría simplemente especular, y pone esos pares de divisas porque son los que ve en el momento, sin preparar durante días o semanas las operaciones. Uno entra en la plataforma, mira y decide qué comprar o vender según ve el gráfico. 

Vamos a ver si no vende nada, o si nos acaba sorprendiendo vendiendo algún curso. Esas fotos como dices, pueden ser totalmente manipuladas.


----------



## ismael120 (5 Sep 2020)

Lo que me ha sorprendido de los videos de depeche, es que tiene montones de cuentas reales abiertas. Nadie en su sano juicio tiene decenas de cuentas diferentes, salvo que haga coberturas entre ellas y nos muestre la cuenta ganadora. Si nos lo explica, mejor.


----------



## el cualquiera del entorno (6 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Yo le creo, hay otro trader famoso español que está haciendo reto de 1000 a 1000000, un 100.000% y ya va por casi 50.000 euros en 2 semanas. Lo hace para sus alumnos, el ofrece cursos y libros gratis que él mismo escribe, y las operaciones y videos que hce los comenta antes en sus grupos de telegram. Ya hizo retos anteriormente de esa rentabilidad pero con robots, ahora lo hace manual. Se apalanca bastante y reinvierte beneficios cuando gana.
> 
> Aquí un video resumen de otro canal que copia sus videos.



Y cuál es el nombre de ese trader del que hablas?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Yo le creo, hay otro trader famoso español que está haciendo reto de 1000 a 1000000, un 100.000% y ya va por casi 50.000 euros en 2 semanas. Lo hace para sus alumnos, el ofrece cursos y libros gratis que él mismo escribe, y las operaciones y videos que hce los comenta antes en sus grupos de telegram. Ya hizo retos anteriormente de esa rentabilidad pero con robots, ahora lo hace manual. Se apalanca bastante y reinvierte beneficios cuando gana.
> 
> Aquí un video resumen de otro canal que copia sus videos.



¿No te llama la atención que la parte inferior de la pantalla no aparezca visible?

Dicho ésto, si efectívamente en su grupo de Telegram dice "hoy me voy a poner en corto con X y en largo con Y" en vez de decir "ahora acabamos de ponernos en corto y he ganado X porque los fundamentales blah blah" pues entonces si.

De hecho, aqui hay varios foreros (en mi opinión bastante buenos) que hacen eso. Aciertan mucho y se equivocan a veces como Warren Buffet, e imagino que (como yo) no viven de ello porque al final la bolsa es un poco de Casino.

Un poco offtopic: Para mi la mejor estrategia son varias estrategias: Bienes raices, pensión privada, inversiones, subastas, e incluso algo en letras u obligaciones si éstas son propicias.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Lo que me ha sorprendido de los videos de depeche, es que tiene montones de cuentas reales abiertas. Nadie en su sano juicio tiene decenas de cuentas diferentes, salvo que haga coberturas entre ellas y nos muestre la cuenta ganadora. Si nos lo explica, mejor.



*OJO No digo que sea lo que hace @Depeche OJO*, pero basándome en sus curiosos pares y la falta de parte inferior de la pantalla en sus videos, ésto podría ser una opción (de muchas):

1. Necesito a 20 atontaos para venderles cursitos a 1000 euros cada uno. 20 x 1000 = 20.000.
2. Para conseguir a los atontaos "hinbierto" 5000 euros en 10 cuentas con 500 euros cada una.
3. El 50% de las cuentas pongo un par con "comprar", y el otro 50% pongo el mismo par con "vender".
4. Si la bolsa ese día sube o baja mucho, sobrevivirán 5 cuentas. Si las subidas o bajadas son laterales, pues igual sobreviven las 10 cuentas y así puedo demostrar algunas pérdidas para dar realidad a mis posiciones.
5. Supongamos que la bolsa es volátil y hemos tenido cambios bestiales. Solo sobreviven 5 cuentas pero éstas dan grandes beneficios. 
6. Repito la operación: 3 cuentas a "comprar" y 2 cuentas a "vender".
7. Aqui sobreviven solo 2 cuentas, pero yo ya he "Hacertao" dos veces, con grandes beneficios.
8. Vuelvo a repetir el tongo y solo me queda una cuenta, pues la otra muere en el 50%.
9. Digo que si quieren ver mas que compren mis cursitos.

Éste es un truco muy viejo pero muy efectivo, y si tienes paciencia y haces solo cuentas demos puedes crearte 40 cuentas y demostrar muchos aciertos. Al final con 1000 euros de inversión obtienes 20k de beneficios.

*Lo que esta gente nunca te va a hacer es decirte, por adelantado, las operaciones que plantean hacer porque de lo contrario el timo no funcionaría.*


*Si el timador es muy bueno lo que hará es mezclar cosas reales con el timo*. Osea, puede ser una persona que sepa mucho de un tema (por ejemplo, S&P500) y tener operaciones legítimas y correctas en ello, pero como casi todos los timadores, siempre preferirá el dinero rápido del timo que el dinero real del trabajo serio. Las víctimas pican mas al ver sus operaciones legítimas, y así puede mezclar el timo con la realidad.

Éste es un tema que conozco bien ya que lo aplico a mi vida personal. Cuando he hecho MFH, "descuidadamente" he dejado que ellas sepan que soy un tipo de clase media (verdad), que me gusta mucho el rollo familia e hijos (verdad), que no fumo ni bebo ni me pincho (verdad) y que tengo una excelentísima relación con mis familiares y amigos (verdad). La parte timo es que yo vaya a tener algo serio con ellas mas allá de un solo polvo.

*En mitad de tantas verdades es muy difícil observar una mentira...a menos que sigas al dinero, o aquello del "follow the money"*. En éste hilo la gran mayoría de foreros tiene CERO problemas en explicar, ayudar, y educar a otros, de forma totalmente gratuita. Si una persona en ningún momento te quiere vender un curso o hacerte pagar por algo o que de alguna forma pongas tu dinero en algo, y ni tan siquiera lo insinua, entonces puedes empezar a fiarte. Pero eso requiere de mucho tiempo y los timadores en general no suelen disponer de tiempo porque quiere dinero rápido.


----------



## RRMartinez (6 Sep 2020)

A 20 euros la mamada, 7 horas de curro diarias y una media de 20 minutos el servicio, descansando domingos y festivos... en 5 meses y medio tienes tus 50k. Si perfeccionas tu técnica oral para recibir a más clientes por jornada puede que antes. Y todo en B.


----------



## darkdead92 (6 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> De hecho, aqui hay varios foreros (en mi opinión bastante buenos) que hacen eso



¿Podrías decir quienes son algunos de ellos? Quiero seguirlos un poco, a ver si se me pega algo...


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Sep 2020)

Nada más que con las comisiones se te va un buen porcentaje de esos míseros 500€


----------



## ismael120 (6 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *OJO No digo que sea lo que hace @Depeche OJO*, pero basándome en sus curiosos pares y la falta de parte inferior de la pantalla en sus videos, ésto podría ser una opción (de muchas):
> 
> 1. Necesito a 20 atontaos para venderles cursitos a 1000 euros cada uno. 20 x 1000 = 20.000.
> 2. Para conseguir a los atontaos "hinbierto" 5000 euros en 10 cuentas con 500 euros cada una.
> ...



Que manía tienes tu con la parte inferior de la pantalla, qué se puede esconder ahí que tanto lo nombras???

El del video que he puesto a veces la muestra, a veces no, según ajuste el marco a la plataforma y gráfico. Ya que dependiendo del software que usen para grabar, unas toman ventanas y no el escritorio en sí. El del vídeo que he puesto no vende nada, mas bien enseña gratis a alumnos.


----------



## mensch_maschine (6 Sep 2020)

Aún a día de hoy, y aunque nos parezca increíble, siguen funcionando timos como el tocomocho o la estampita. ¿ Y por qué?. Porque la codicia es inherente al ser humano.
Simple sentido común. Si un tío es capaz de convertir el agua en vino ( o 500 euros en 50000) y lo muestra al público gratis, o es que es Cristo o es que es tonto perdido.
¿Qué necesidad tiene de mostrarlo al mundo?. Si pensamos que es pq realmente es Cristo del siglo XXI y viene a ayudar a los pobres, ¿por qué cobra?. Es más, ¿qué necesidad tiene de cobrar cuando aplicando sus mágicos métodos debería ser el tío más rico del planeta? 
Me voy más lejos, ¿por qué no está a sueldo , no sé, de Warren Buffet y en lugar de eso va con su barraca de feria en feria vendiendo ungüentos ?



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *OJO No digo que sea lo que hace @Depeche OJO*, pero basándome en sus curiosos pares y la falta de parte inferior de la pantalla en sus videos, ésto podría ser una opción (de muchas):
> 
> 1. Necesito a 20 atontaos para venderles cursitos a 1000 euros cada uno. 20 x 1000 = 20.000.
> 2. Para conseguir a los atontaos "hinbierto" 5000 euros en 10 cuentas con 500 euros cada una.
> ...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Que manía tienes tu con la parte inferior de la pantalla, qué se puede esconder ahí que tanto lo nombras???
> 
> El del video que he puesto a veces la muestra, a veces no, según ajuste el marco a la plataforma y gráfico. Ya que dependiendo del software que usen para grabar, unas toman ventanas y no el escritorio en sí. El del vídeo que he puesto no vende nada, mas bien enseña gratis a alumnos.



¿De verdad no lo sabes? ¿O lo sabes y no quieres decirlo?

Apuesto por lo segundo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> Aún a día de hoy, y aunque nos parezca increíble, siguen funcionando timos como el tocomocho o la estampita. ¿ Y por qué?. Porque la codicia es inherente al ser humano.
> Simple sentido común. Si un tío es capaz de convertir el agua en vino ( o 500 euros en 50000) y lo muestra al público gratis, o es que es Cristo o es que es tonto perdido.
> ¿Qué necesidad tiene de mostrarlo al mundo?. Si pensamos que es pq realmente es Cristo del siglo XXI y viene a ayudar a los pobres, ¿por qué cobra?. Es más, ¿qué necesidad tiene de cobrar cuando aplicando sus mágicos métodos debería ser el tío más rico del planeta?
> Me voy más lejos, ¿por qué no está a sueldo , no sé, de Warren Buffet y en lugar de eso va con su barraca de feria en feria vendiendo ungüentos ?



*Pues mira que aqui voy a romper una lanza a favor de @Depeche*, para que veas que, al menos por el momento, no tengo opinión formada de él. Por cierto, no digo que no tengas razón.

Te pondré un ejemplo: Peter Lynch. Durante el tiempo que estuvo al mando de Magellan (Fidelity) hizo de media un 29%. Compara eso con la "mierda" (entre comillas) de 20% de Warrent Buffett. Pues bien, ha escrito libros, ha dado cursos, y en entrevistas ha explicado una y mil veces su forma de invertir. Pero aqui viene lo bueno: Lo ha hecho mientras trabajaba, y también al retirarse.

Yo soy muy fan de él y, tras hacer el gilipollas al principio de mi vida de inversor (y pagándolo con dinero) al final me puse a estudiarlo a fondo y, efectívamente, su forma de invertir es exáctamente tal y como él lo explica en los libros. Osea, que es "Cristo". Desde entonces no he vuelto a mirar atrás.

Pero el problema reside en que, para ganar pelas como Peter Lynch, tienes que trabajar como él. Osea, estudiando las empresas y teniendo mucha paciencia. Lynch dice que sus mejores inversiones han sido a 5 años o mas. Además, Lynch tenía un fondo con muchísimo dinero y trabajaba en ello a tiempo completo.

*¿Por qué o para qué Peter Lynch mostraría eso al mundo? Pues porque pocas cosas dan mayor satisfacción que, una vez aprendido algo, enseñarla a otros. Llámalo civismo. 

¿Y por qué la gente no lo sigue? Pues porque la gente es, en su mayoría, GILIPOLLAS. La gente prefiere meterse en chícharrazos, en daytrading, en forex, en especulación pura y jugar al Casino para haber si NIO sube como Tesla y ganar un 700% (o PERDERLO), que hacer el "aburrido" trabajo de mirar balances, calcular tiempos, tener mucho estómago y paciencia, y bajarse del carro antes de perder el tren.*

Pero volviendo al tema de los "Cristos". Aqui hay gente que sabe porque trabaja en éste o aquel sector, pero eso no significa que por ello puedan (o quieran) dedicarse a ello en exclusiva. Recuerda que Buffett, que es un campeón, "solo" gana un 20% de media. Si una persona normal gana un 5% ya se puede dar con un canto en los dientes.

Que una persona tenga un reto de convertir 500 euros en 50.000 me parece legítimo. Que lo quiera hacer en una cuenta donde lo mismo mezcla 18 valores de forex con empresas y luego metales...ya menos. Y si encima no explica POR ADELANTADO cual será su planteamiento mañana o la semana que viene, ya empiezo a oler la mierda. Y si encima ahora resulta que se "dedica a eso" y eventualmente va a venderte algo, apaga y vámonos.

En éstos momentos tengo al forero @Depeche entre sospecha y oler mierda. Me llama la atención que no responda a mis comentarios, lo cual me hace oler mas y mas mierda, pero aún no puedo decir categóricamente que es un vendehumos. Supongo que el tiempo lo dirá.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

darkdead92 dijo:


> ¿Podrías decir quienes son algunos de ellos? Quiero seguirlos un poco, a ver si se me pega algo...



Me pones en un compromiso porque, en mi opinión, el 90% de los foreros que abren hilos sobre sus propias compras merecen la pena ya que generalmente te explican porqué llegan a esas conclusiones.

Para mi el valor de un forero no reside tanto en si acierta o falla sino en su forma de plantear su postura. Así que, para no faltar al respeto a todos los foreros que dan buenas aportaciones, fíjate en lo siguiente:
- Si abren hilos de tipo "ésta es mi cartera" con sus correspondientes explicaciones = Merece la pena.
- Si escriben tochos con gráficas o enlaces a noticias para corroborar su posición = Merece la pena.
- Si se especializan en algo (ya sea forex o metales o lo que sea) y consistentemente van aportando lo que van haciendo = Merece la pena.
- Si, teniendo o no razón, te responden o critican con un argumento que mas o menos es lógico y pasan de insultar = Merece la pena.

Tardarás muy poco en encontrar a esos foreros.


----------



## Navarrra (6 Sep 2020)

Te falta ambición, de 500 a un millón sí es una apuesta seria.


----------



## Depeche (6 Sep 2020)

Solo voy a decir una cosa, quien tenga dudas sobre mi o no entienda porque hago este reto que vaya a mi twitter y mire mis últimos mensajes donde explico mi historia personal por lo que he pasado desde hace 2 años que me diagnosticaron un cáncer de médula osea. 
Este reto lo hago porque a pesar de muchas adversidades que me ha puesto la vida he seguido luchando y tirando para adelante sin rendirme y ahora estoy en mi mejor momento, he superado ciertas adversidades muy grandes en las que intenté y deseé dejar este mundo y morirme porque no tenía casi fuerzas para seguir luchando. 
La cuestión es que se que en esta vida cualquier persona puede conseguir lo que desee si le pone empeño, ganas y mucho trabajo, somos creadores con nuestra mente y pensamientos, no hay nada imposible para nosotros, yo lo he podido comprobar y con este reto me quiero demostrar y quiero demostrar que es así, espero que mi caso pueda servir de motivación para mucha gente que lo está pasando muy mal. No tengo ningún interés en vender cursos ni tampoco hago ni haré trampas, es tan sencillo como que mireis el número de cuenta que utilizo para este reto, lo podeis ver en el video, podeis contrastar con la página auditada de myfxbook donde está auditada la cuenta o podreis ir comprobando en los siguientes videos que voy a ir subiendo en directo con mi cuenta donde estoy haciendo el reto.
Hace unas semanas fui capaz de subir una cuenta de 400 euros a más de 50.000 en a penas poco más de 1 mes y medio solamente con la plata y lo mejor de todo es que ayudé a mucha gente a ganar incluso mucho más y esta gente fueron testigos, además que fui poniendo pantallazos, si buscais por mi twitter o incluso por algún hilo donde intervine por aquí los veréis.
En resumen, que me da igual lo que penséis los haters, pero lo que hago es real y sin engaños, es más, cuando consiga el reto de subir a 50.000 euros voy a utilizar la mitad de ese dinero para una buena obra, que en su momento se sabrá.
Y por último os voy a dejar un regalo para quien quiera aprovecharlo, este video:


----------



## ismael120 (6 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿De verdad no lo sabes? ¿O lo sabes y no quieres decirlo?
> 
> Apuesto por lo segundo.



Porqué no nos iluminas y dejas de dar misterio? Qué para lo que quieres bien que te enrollas y sueltas tochos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Porqué no nos iluminas y dejas de dar misterio? Qué para lo que quieres bien que te enrollas y sueltas tochos.



Entiendo ya que eres un multicuenta así que, como veo que no vas a aportar nada ni has respondido sin insultar, pasas a ignorados.


----------



## ismael120 (6 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Entiendo ya que eres un multicuenta así que, como veo que no vas a aportar nada ni has respondido sin insultar, pasas a ignorados.



Eso se llama tirar la piedra y esconder la mano. Confundir a la gente y tratar de difamar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (6 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Solo voy a decir una cosa, quien tenga dudas sobre mi o no entienda porque hago este reto que vaya a mi twitter y mire mis últimos mensajes donde explico mi historia personal por lo que he pasado desde hace 2 años que me diagnosticaron un cáncer de médula osea.
> Este reto lo hago porque a pesar de muchas adversidades que me ha puesto la vida he seguido luchando y tirando para adelante sin rendirme y ahora estoy en mi mejor momento, he superado ciertas adversidades muy grandes en las que intenté y deseé dejar este mundo y morirme porque no tenía casi fuerzas para seguir luchando.
> La cuestión es que se que en esta vida cualquier persona puede conseguir lo que desee si le pone empeño, ganas y mucho trabajo, somos creadores con nuestra mente y pensamientos, no hay nada imposible para nosotros, yo lo he podido comprobar y con este reto me quiero demostrar y quiero demostrar que es así, espero que mi caso pueda servir de motivación para mucha gente que lo está pasando muy mal. No tengo ningún interés en vender cursos ni tampoco hago ni haré trampas, es tan sencillo como que mireis el número de cuenta que utilizo para este reto, lo podeis ver en el video, podeis contrastar con la página auditada de myfxbook donde está auditada la cuenta o podreis ir comprobando en los siguientes videos que voy a ir subiendo en directo con mi cuenta donde estoy haciendo el reto.
> Hace unas semanas fui capaz de subir una cuenta de 400 euros a más de 50.000 en a penas poco más de 1 mes y medio solamente con la plata y lo mejor de todo es que ayudé a mucha gente a ganar incluso mucho más y esta gente fueron testigos, además que fui poniendo pantallazos, si buscais por mi twitter o incluso por algún hilo donde intervine por aquí los veréis.
> ...



1. Espero sincéramente que te recuperes al 100%. Si existe eso de las energías y los rollos esos, recibe toda mi energía positiva.

2. Toda la parrafada que has montado y no has dicho nada, ya que en ningún momento pones por adelantado las posiciones que quieres tomar, lo cual hace mas creible que estemos frente a un timo.

*Hoy es Domingo. Explica por encima cuales serán tus posiciones Forex para el Lunes y demostrarás que no eres un fraude.*


----------



## Death Rider from Krieg (6 Sep 2020)

Llegarás antes a 0€


----------



## Depeche (7 Sep 2020)




----------



## NPCpremiun (7 Sep 2020)

*¿A cuanto el kilo?*

Que creo que voy a invertir en esto.


----------



## mensch_maschine (7 Sep 2020)

Buf, sacar un 5% anual de manera consistente no está al alcance de todos,ni mucho menos. Pocos, pero poquitos gestores lo consiguen. No entro ya a hablar de los fondos ”que mi amigo el del banco” me ha colocado...

En resumen, que yo soy un tío muy simple a la par que limitado. Mi padre me decía : “ No confíes ni en tu padre, que soy yo” y aunque uno de mis grupos favoritos empieza igual, no puedo decir otra cosa que me huele a caldofrán.



FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> *Pues mira que aqui voy a romper una lanza a favor de @Depeche*, para que veas que, al menos por el momento, no tengo opinión formada de él. Por cierto, no digo que no tengas razón.
> 
> Te pondré un ejemplo: Peter Lynch. Durante el tiempo que estuvo al mando de Magellan (Fidelity) hizo de media un 29%. Compara eso con la "mierda" (entre comillas) de 20% de Warrent Buffett. Pues bien, ha escrito libros, ha dado cursos, y en entrevistas ha explicado una y mil veces su forma de invertir. Pero aqui viene lo bueno: Lo ha hecho mientras trabajaba, y también al retirarse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (8 Sep 2020)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> Buf, sacar un 5% anual de manera consistente no está al alcance de todos,ni mucho menos. Pocos, pero poquitos gestores lo consiguen. No entro ya a hablar de los fondos ”que mi amigo el del banco” me ha colocado...
> 
> En resumen, que yo soy un tío muy simple a la par que limitado. Mi padre me decía : “ No confíes ni en tu padre, que soy yo” y aunque uno de mis grupos favoritos empieza igual, no puedo decir otra cosa que me huele a caldofrán.



Tal cual. 100% deacuerdo contigo.

Yo si le saco un 4% anual a mi porfolio...pero con "truco". Mi objetivo es 4% solo en dividendos, pero también añado las ganancias por stop-loss.

Te pongo un ejemplo. Hoy he cerrado my ETF de WTI. Compradas a 2.66, vendidas a 3.00. Quería haberlas mantenido pero no ha sido posible (llegaron a estar a casi 3.40). Beneficio de un 12.9%. Este año muchos de mis valores no van a dar dividendos, pero cuando los sumo a los beneficios de las ventas de otros valores pues la media sí que me sale a 4%.

Me "perdono" ponerlo todo junto, pero al final mi verdadero objetivo es ese: Un 4% en dividendos y a correr.


----------



## mensch_maschine (8 Sep 2020)

Yo ni lo sé . En bolsa paso : cartera de indexados y 3 acciones muertas de risa q me da pereza vender. Soy muy malo y no tengo tiempo de estar detrás del mercado.
Sigo haciendo alguna cosilla en plan tranqui con bonos (hasta que me pille las manos). Hoy precisamente he cerrado uno de autopistas italianas al 12% más cupón que compré la primera semana chunga del Covid.
Cada vez está más jodido encontrar algo decente y,como he dicho, te puedes pillar los huevos pero bien. Llegué a tener unos pocos bonitos griegos cuando el corralito, pero al final me dieron la razón y los podemitas griegos entraron por el aro 


FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Tal cual. 100% deacuerdo contigo.
> 
> Yo si le saco un 4% anual a mi porfolio...pero con "truco". Mi objetivo es 4% solo en dividendos, pero también añado las ganancias por stop-loss.
> 
> ...


----------



## al loro (8 Sep 2020)

Yo le he metido 3 billones directamente.


----------



## Depeche (8 Sep 2020)

Otro día más sumando en el reto, hoy han sido 381 euros de ganancia. Mañana más.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (9 Sep 2020)

Bueno pues visto el éxito, voy a iniciar un reto a la par, proporcional e inverso. Transformar 50.000 € en 5000 €. Si amigos, y lo voy a hacer no solo mucho más rápido, si no que además, va a realizarse sin tanto boato y alharaca:
Le voy a decir a mi gestor de banca privada que tome 50.000 pavetes de mi cuenta, y lo invierta en lo que él considere dentro del IBEX, a ser posible, en banca y energías renovables. Fin...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


>



Vaya, otro video al que le falta la parte de abajo. Será un problema técnico.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard dijo:


> Bueno, pues visto el éxito, yo voy a iniciar un reto a la par, proporcional e inverso. Transformar 50.000 € en 5000 €, Si amigos, y lo voy a hacer no solo mucho más rápido, si no que además, va a realizarse sin tanto boato y alaraca:
> Le voy a decir a mi gestor de banca privada que tome 50.000 pavetes de mi cuenta, y lo invierta en lo que él considere dentro del IBEX, a ser posible, en bancos y energías renovables. Fin...



Buah, vaya mierda de reto, yo tengo uno mucho mejor. Yo voy a pillar 50 euros y lo voy a convertir en 10 millones. Eso si, lo haré abriendo dos cuentas falsas, con valores contrarios, y cada día actualizo el principal con lo que he "ganado". No, mejor, lo haré a lo Marty McFly, usando eventos pasados como si fueran presentes, y así ganando siempre...bueno, casi. De vez en cuando dejaré algún valor chungo para que no dé mucho cante.

Por cierto en mi caso el método es 100% gratuito. Lo digo para que no me confundais con un vendehumos. Mi humo es gratis.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Otro día más sumando en el reto, hoy han sido 381 euros de ganancia. Mañana más.
> Ver archivo adjunto 425768



Una preguntita. ¿Por qué las órdenes abiertas las tienes privadas y lo demás público? ¡Ah, claro, que entonces se va a ver el tongo! Perdona tio, es que soy un tontín


----------



## 999999999 (9 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Buah, vaya mierda de reto, yo tengo uno mucho mejor. Yo voy a pillar 50 euros y lo voy a convertir en 10 millones. Eso si, lo haré abriendo dos cuentas falsas, con valores contrarios, y cada día actualizo el principal con lo que he "ganado". No, mejor, lo haré a lo Marty McFly, usando eventos pasados como si fueran presentes, y así ganando siempre...bueno, casi. De vez en cuando dejaré algún valor chungo para que no dé mucho cante.
> 
> Por cierto en mi caso el método es 100% gratuito. Lo digo para que no me confundais con un vendehumos. Mi humo es gratis.



Es q tú eres un crack 

Te follas a todas, cuando vas de viaje las tías hacen cola (hasta Peggy). 
A pesar de ello estás casado con una extranjera, porque las españolas no son de fiar (WTF!!!, ni tú tampoco) 

Tienes un trabajo en el q ganas un pastizal, te podrás retirar en poco tiempo. 

Tienes varias propiedades y compras a precio de derribo

Y eres un crack de la bolsa... 

No sé Rick... 
Pero me creo poco de ti, Aldono


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una preguntita. ¿Por qué las órdenes abiertas las tienes privadas y lo demás público? ¡Ah, claro, que entonces se va a ver el tongo! Perdona tio, es que soy un tontín



Para que no haya espabilados que copien mis posiciones y se lucren por la cara.
Es un reto personal en el que la mitad de los beneficios que saque cuando llegue a 25.000 euros serán para una buena obra social.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Una preguntita. ¿Por qué las órdenes abiertas las tienes privadas y lo demás público? ¡Ah, claro, que entonces se va a ver el tongo! Perdona tio, es que soy un tontín



Por cierto, me encanta que pienses que es tongo, so significa que te parece imposible que yo pueda hacer lo que estoy haciendo y le da mucho más valor, se que es un reto muy muy dificil, no se si lo habrá conseguido hacer alguien, supongo que si, pero poca gente. El problema sería que la gente lo viera como un reto sencillo, pero el hecho de que haya gente que se piense que no es real lo que estoy haciendo le da muchísimo más valor a lo que hago y me llena más de satisfacción.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Para que no haya espabilados que copien mis posiciones y se lucren por la cara.
> Es un reto personal en el que la mitad de los beneficios que saque cuando llegue a 25.000 euros serán para una buena obra social.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah...claro. Y digo yo, ¿no te saldría mas a cuenta dejar que esos espabilados se lucraran durante 3 meses, o cuando llegases a la mitad de tu reto? Asi tendrías PRUEBAS CLARAS Y A LA VISTA DE TODOS.

Te pongo un ejemplo mio, propio, de la semana pasada. Tras meses muy cargado con crudo (ETF WTI), dejando claro mi posición y manteniéndola con beneficios, dejé DOS MENSAJES MUY CLARITOS donde decía que ponía un stop-loss porque sospechaba que iba a caer. Ayer o el Lunes saltó mi stop-loss, tal y como había avisado.

Osea, pones tu posición con antelación, dejando que cualquiera te la copie, y luego así demuestras que tu método funciona.
*
Ocultando tus posiciones solo consigues que no te creamos.*


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)




----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (9 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Por cierto, me encanta que pienses que es tongo, so significa que te parece imposible que yo pueda hacer lo que estoy haciendo y le da mucho más valor, se que es un reto muy muy dificil, no se si lo habrá conseguido hacer alguien, supongo que si, pero poca gente. El problema sería que la gente lo viera como un reto sencillo, pero el hecho de que haya gente que se piense que no es real lo que estoy haciendo le da muchísimo más valor a lo que hago y me llena más de satisfacción.



No pienso que tu reto sea tongo. Pienso que tu metodología es suficientemente sospechosa como para ser tongo.

Cualquiera puede ponerse un reto y fallar o acertar. Pero quien lo hace con "secretitos" esta clarísimo que busca hacer una futura estafa. De hecho, el único motivo por el cual al final no la vas a hacer es por gente como yo que te hacemos las preguntas incómodas.
*
Todo lo que tienes que hacer es mostrar tus posiciones hasta que llegues al 50%, o durante un mes, y luego si quieres las cierras. O mas fácil: El Domingo abres un hilo y planteas tus predicciones. Así lo hacemos muchos aqui y no queremos vender cursitos.*


----------



## boquiman (9 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Para que no haya espabilados que copien mis posiciones y se lucren por la cara.
> Es un reto personal en el que la mitad de los beneficios que saque cuando llegue a 25.000 euros serán para una buena obra social.



Mi opinión es que no creo que afecte a tu reto el hecho de que haya personas que puedan copiar tus operaciones y qué mejor que si de verdad confías en tu método, y éste funciona, haya personas que puedan beneficiarse de ello. 
Y yo me planteo: si eres capaz de multiplicar una inversión inicial por 100, ¿qué te impide seguir trabajando con la cuenta una vez hayas llegado a 50.000 euros? Si el sistema funciona no habría límite de ganancias... De 50.000€ a 5.000.000€ sería lo mismo ¿no?
Lo veo difícil pero seguiré atento a tus avances. Suerte en tu aventura.


----------



## Fukuoka San (9 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Hoy he iniciado un reto que es una locura, se trata de intentar subir una cuenta de 500 euros a 50.000 euros haciendo trading manual con diferentes activos, tanto divisas, indices como metales.
> Os iré informando de como va.



Cuenta quemada en 3,2,1


----------



## ismael120 (9 Sep 2020)

Draw down del 66.9%, por eso no enseña sus operaciones abiertas porque casi queman la cuenta. 

Además, quiere ir de solidario pero impide que se copien sus operaciones, por lo que deja al descubierto lo poco solidario que es. 

Luego se extraña que su mujer se haya vuelto loca del coño y asesina a su lado. 

Incoherencias por todos lados.


----------



## SNKO (9 Sep 2020)

DD del 67%...... tic toc tic toc... . que llegara antes el BALANACE a 50k o DD al 100%??... TIK TIK TIK TOK


----------



## ismael120 (9 Sep 2020)

Que no se enfaden Depeche, que la presión que hacemos es para hacerle más fuerte. De las tonterías del feministo mejor te olvidas, es un trolazo nini ocioso que se conforma con el 4 anual, con más de 20000 mensajes en el foro en 2 años te da pistas sobre su verdadero trabajo, CM de calopez. Y la tontería del escritorio y la parte baja que ya se le ha explicado y no quiere atender razones.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)

boquiman dijo:


> Mi opinión es que no creo que afecte a tu reto el hecho de que haya personas que puedan copiar tus operaciones y qué mejor que si de verdad confías en tu método, y éste funciona, haya personas que puedan beneficiarse de ello.
> Y yo me planteo: si eres capaz de multiplicar una inversión inicial por 100, ¿qué te impide seguir trabajando con la cuenta una vez hayas llegado a 50.000 euros? Si el sistema funciona no habría límite de ganancias... De 50.000€ a 5.000.000€ sería lo mismo ¿no?
> Lo veo difícil pero seguiré atento a tus avances. Suerte en tu aventura.



Pues resulta que no me da la gana de que me copien, que cada uno se lo curre como me lo curro yo menos para que se beneficien los haters, respecto a lo de que me impide seguir cuando llegue a 50.000 euros? Nada, cuando legue a 50.000 euros habré conseguido mi objetivo, retiraré 25.000 euros para una buena obra social y con el resto puede que siga haciendo trading, el problema es que tengo otra cuenta grande personal para hacer mi trading personal, si sigo con esa cuenta estaría teniendo doble trabajo como estoy teniendo ahora, pero siempre se puede buscar alguna solución o ir invirtiendo ingualmente en las 2 pero en esta con menos riesgo.
Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)

SNKO dijo:


> DD del 67%...... tic toc tic toc... . que llegara antes el BALANACE a 50k o DD al 100%??... TIK TIK TIK TOK



Con una cuenta pequeña de 500 euros y en el momento en el que empecé se me fue un poco el drawdown por alguna operación que me saltó stop con gran pérdida pero me da igual el DD, me suda los cojones que DD haga, lo importante es conseguir el objetivo. Y si alguno tiene algún problema que suba una cuenta de 500 a 50.000 y después me da lecciones y me enseña que DD hace, ni 5 ni 99% de Drawdown.


----------



## Depeche (9 Sep 2020)

Quien te lastima te hace fuerte, quien te critica te hace importante, quien te envidia te hace valioso, y a veces aquellos que te desean lo peor, tienen que soportar que te ocurra lo mejor.


----------



## JonSebastianBach (9 Sep 2020)

Pero por qué parar en 50.000€? Conviértelos en 500 millones en unas pocas semanas más y te vas de fulanas y a fumar ganja con Elon Musk, o acaba con el hambre en el mundo, un gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad...


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## ismael120 (10 Sep 2020)

El flotante ya lo vemos en - 20%, tal vez más ahora. 

Por cierto el del video que puse en páginas anteriores ya lleva mas de 100.000 euros desde 1000, ha tardado menos de 1 mes. Te ganó. Le pides a él que venga y te dé lecciones, que además da cursos gratis y no cobra nunca por ellos, y te deja verle las operaciones dando su cuenta investor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Quien te lastima te hace fuerte, quien te critica te hace importante, quien te envidia te hace valioso, y a veces aquellos que te desean lo peor, tienen que soportar que te ocurra lo mejor.



Quien te pilla de lado con el carrito del helado te vuelve bastante mas enfadado.

Aqui "Er lobo que buen turrón de Guall Estrí" no quiere que le copiemos las posiciones. Su método es supersecreto y hay que pagarlo.

Por eso abre una cuenta con 500 euros. Importante también es ocultar la parte inferior de la pantalla en sus operaciones en directo...me pregunto que se puede ver ahí abajo, sobre todo en la esquina.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Quien te pilla de lado con el carrito del helado te vuelve bastante mas enfadado.
> 
> Aqui "Er lobo que buen turrón de Guall Estrí" no quiere que le copiemos las posiciones. Su método es supersecreto y hay que pagarlo.
> 
> Por eso abre una cuenta con 500 euros. Importante también es ocultar la parte inferior de la pantalla en sus operaciones en directo...me pregunto que se puede ver ahí abajo, sobre todo en la esquina.



El problema es que aun asi pillara a varios incautos seguro. 
La mayoria de la gente no se mete en esto para tratar de obtener una rentabilidad y, por que no? algo de entretenimiento "sano". Se meten para forrarse a base de comprar teslas y santanderes en maximos, y en dos tardes estan comprando cfds. El final lo conocemos todos.


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2020)

Así vamos en el reto en lo que llevamos de mañana.
En unos minutos empezaré un directo en mi canal de YouTube donde analizaré el mercado y haré scalping en vido con mi cuenta real donde estoy haciendo el reto.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Sep 2020)

Yo empecé con 500 y llegué a 900 con cocrystal pharma.

Ahora lo estoy perdiendo todo con IAG.

La bolsa es jodida, especialmente si operas en el corto y medio plazo. El riesgo es altísimo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Yo empecé con 500 y llegué a 900 con cocrystal pharma.
> 
> Ahora lo estoy perdiendo todo con IAG.
> 
> La bolsa es jodida, especialmente si operas en el corto y medio plazo. El riesgo es altísimo.



Desde el cariño: No es que no te avisaran, además con hilo propio.

IAG si toca tocará como mucho muchísimo 2,50 y será entre finales de año principios del siguiente. Mi expectación es que caiga a 1,7 o 1,8 y luego suba a 2,3 para hacer finalmente la gran caida.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Desde el cariño: No es que no te avisaran, además con hilo propio.
> 
> IAG si toca tocará como mucho muchísimo 2,50 y será entre finales de año principios del siguiente. Mi expectación es que caiga a 1,7 o 1,8 y luego suba a 2,3 para hacer finalmente la gran caida.



Gracias por los consejos. En la bolsa hay que saber no ser un avaricioso cuando el valor sube, y no ser un cobarde cuando el valor baja.

Esperaré que baje IAG y me pensaré si meter o no un capital. ¿Por qué te esperas una gran caída del valor? ¿Piensas que la empresa no resistirá la crisis?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

Paletik "Paletov" Pasha dijo:


> Gracias por los consejos. En la bolsa hay que saber no ser un avaricioso cuando el valor sube, y no ser un cobarde cuando el valor baja.
> 
> Esperaré que baje IAG y me pensaré si meter o no un capital. ¿Por qué te esperas una gran caída del valor? ¿Piensas que la empresa no resistirá la crisis?



Si me preguntas lo que "pienso", osea, cosas que me vienen a la cabeza sin pruebas físicas (que es LO PEOR EN LO QUE TE PUEDES BASAR PARA INVERTIR) te diría que IAG va a sobrevivir y además convertirse en una de las grandes a nivel internacional. Sudamérica ha muerto a nivel de aviación, han caido muchísimas aerolíneas, así que IAG esta llamada a ocupar esos puestos.

Pero como has visto también creía que WTI era un valor seguro a largo plazo para nunca venderlo, y al final he tenido que aceptar un beneficio de un 12.9% y vender a 3.00, porque lo otro hubiera sido perder dinero.

*En otras palabras: Para invertir en bolsa tienes que dejar el ego y tus propios deseos fuera, echar MUCHA paciencia, y centrarte en los datos. E incluso así te pueden hacer un Enron o Wirecard.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Así vamos en el reto en lo que llevamos de mañana.
> En unos minutos empezaré un directo en mi canal de YouTube donde analizaré el mercado y haré scalping en vido con mi cuenta real donde estoy haciendo el reto.
> Ver archivo adjunto 426966
> Ver archivo adjunto 426967
> ...



¿Unos minutos?
Pues yo debo de haberme perdido la emisión, y eso que tenía la ventana lista.

Imagino que luego postearás en youtube "el directo" con un par de "seguidores" encantadísimos.

Ah, las multicuentas, que llegan hasta youtube.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2020)

Pues nada, que parece ser que nos hemos perdido la "emisión en directo". Seguro que han sido problemas técnicos.

Espero que en ésta ocasión Javi Crespo haya solucionado el problema de la parte de abajo de la pantalla que es que no se vé. Ah no, espera, que será parte del método secreto. Claro, lo tenía que haber sabido de antes...


----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (10 Sep 2020)




----------



## ciudadano cabreado (11 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 427385
> Ver archivo adjunto 427386



va bien la cosa no???


----------



## boquiman (11 Sep 2020)

No sé cómo terminará el reto pero ya me gustaría a mi ganar en una semana casi 4000 euros (envidia sana eh). Coño para qué remar si a base de clicks te puedes ganar la vida.


----------



## Depeche (11 Sep 2020)

Termino el día y la semana muy bien en el reto de subir de 500 a 50.000 euros, cuando empecé tenía que hacer un x100 y ahora ya estoy a menos de un x10. Hoy he sumado 824 euros. Cogí una cuenta de 500 euros hace 9 sesiones y le he sacado más de 4.500 euros de ganancia. Y con flotante positivo. Cuando actualicen myfxbook donde tengo la cuenta auditada pondré estadísticas pero puedo avanzar que llevo un 911% de ganancia, 456 trades de los cuales 396 son rentables y 60 no rentables, un 87% de ganadoras rentables.


----------



## ismael120 (12 Sep 2020)

He visto en el vídeo que manejas cuentas de otras personas, ya que no están a tu nombre. Cuidado que eso es ilegal y prohibido por la cnmv. Por lo demás, suerte con tu reto.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2020)

Ya estamos en 5.994 euros desde 500 euros que empecé hace 2 semanas, seguimos sumando, hoy más de 700 euros para el bote.


----------



## Depeche (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7zN0Xz1kaU&lc=UgwIrAdBtmfF3kWE2mh4AaABAg


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

¡Hostias me había olvidado de tu hilo!

Parece ser que ahora ya de vez en cuando pones la parte de abajo pero, ¿por qué no lo haces en todo el video?

Aaaaaaah...mas problemas técnicos, ¿verdad?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7zN0Xz1kaU&lc=UgwIrAdBtmfF3kWE2mh4AaABAg



Joder cuando he pinchado me ha saltado un anuncio de Jose Ajram hablado de Tesla y vendiendo un curso diciendo que se gana dinero con la estadística y que la bolsa no es un casino


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Joder cuando he pinchado me ha saltado un anuncio de Jose Ajram hablado de Tesla y vendiendo un curso diciendo que se gana dinero con la estadística y que la bolsa no es un casino



Es el mismo tema. Fíjate que en sus videos solo pone la parte de abajo aqui y allá...como si "ocultara" algo...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (17 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Es el mismo tema. Fíjate que en sus videos solo pone la parte de abajo aqui y allá...como si "ocultara" algo...



En el vídeo se ve a ratos la barra de tareas, ¿porqué dices eso? ¿qué es lo que te temes?

Depeche, al igual que han hecho otros foreros, te pido que en vez de publicar las operaciones una vez realizadas lo hagas con antelación (predicciones) para que podamos comprobar en tiempo real tus aciertos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> En el vídeo se ve a ratos la barra de tareas, ¿porqué dices eso? ¿qué es lo que te temes?
> 
> Depeche, al igual que han hecho otros foreros, te pido que en vez de publicar las operaciones una vez realizadas lo hagas con antelación (predicciones) para que podamos comprobar en tiempo real tus aciertos.



¿La pregunta es para mi o para @Depeche?

Porque lo de la barra de tareas es parte del truco. Si te comes mucho el coco y no lo encuentras mándame un MP y te lo explico.

Pero si quieres la respuesta corta: ES UN TONGO.


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2020)

Me encanta que penséis que es tongo, eso significa que lo que estoy haciendo es algo extraordinario que no está al alcance de cualquiera y que parece imposible, eso le da mucho más valor a mi reto.
Os dejo el link de mi cuenta auditada:
Para verla tenéis que registraros en la pagina.

Error | Myfxbook


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

*Por cierto otro dato "curioso": ¿No os parece raro que nunca avise de sus "directos" con fecha y hora para que los foreros podamos también participar?*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Me encanta que penséis que es tongo, eso significa que lo que estoy haciendo es algo extraordinario que no está al alcance de cualquiera y que parece imposible, eso le da mucho más valor a mi reto.
> Os dejo el link de mi cuenta auditada:
> Para verla tenéis que registraros en la pagina.
> 
> Error | Myfxbook



Ni es extraordinario ni es imposible: ES TONGO.

Ya lo entenderás.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Vamos a empezar poquito a poco.

Aqui tenemos tu cuenta: RetoDe500a50.000 System by XaviCrespo | Myfxbook

*Como ya comenté antes, parte del tongo queda clara porque los "trades" abiertos son privados. Pero mira que curioso que el día 13 sacastes exáctamente 23.64 euros. En una cuenta "reto" es raro sacar dinero, mucho menos esa cantidad. ¿Por qué te dió por sacar 23.64 euros?

Será algo técnico imagino *


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2020)

Sabía que eras tonto pero no pensé que fueras tanto, cabeza de chorlito, ese dinero que dices que saqué es un dinero que me han descontado de un rollower del nasdaq, una prueba más de que estas haciendo el ridículo con tus comentarios y de que además de envidioso eres muy muy tontito.


----------



## Roedr (17 Sep 2020)

boquiman dijo:


> No sé cómo terminará el reto pero ya me gustaría a mi ganar en una semana casi 4000 euros (envidia sana eh). Coño para qué remar si a base de clicks te puedes ganar la vida.



Yo una vez pasé de unos 500-1000 Euros a 20K en uno/dos días con el MT4 apalancado hasta arriba. Pillé un rotura grande en XAU/USD en las velas de 4h Por supuesto, a final de la semana mi cuenta estaba en 0 Euros. Beneficios no realizados pertenecen al casino no a ti, beneficios sin metodología y psicología adecuada son pérdidas seguras.


----------



## Depeche (17 Sep 2020)

Hoy sumamos 283 euros.


----------



## Elvensen (17 Sep 2020)

Joder, menudo vendecursos. Primero necesita un aval, que no es otro que sus videos de youtube donde "deja claro de forma clara y evidente", guiño guiño, que con su metodo se ha hecho de oro, y cuando lo tenga, podra venderlo con mucha mas facilidad, porque los vendecursos ya estan muy calados y necesitan renovar la estrategia.
Al ignore, es lo que deberiais hacer todos los que apareceis por este hilo, meterle al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (17 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Sabía que eras tonto pero no pensé que fueras tanto, cabeza de chorlito, ese dinero que dices que saqué es un dinero que me han descontado de un rollower del nasdaq, una prueba más de que estas haciendo el ridículo con tus comentarios y de que además de envidioso eres muy muy tontito.
> Ver archivo adjunto 434312



1. Aqui el único tonto eres tú tratando de vender humo.
2. Me llama la atención como respondes a lo que te interesa.
3. ¿Has arreglado ya los problemas técnicos que impiden que se vea la parte de abajo de la pantalla? ¿Y por qué nunca abres trades en tus directos?
4. Por cierto, 69% de drawdown...


----------



## Depeche (18 Sep 2020)

Finalizo la semana habiendo llegado a 7.000 euros en la cuenta que empecé con 500 euros, hoy he sumado 747 euros, ya estoy más cerca del objetivo.


----------



## ismael120 (18 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2020)

Quiero expresar mi admiración y respeto hacia Tradingmetales, todo un crack y sin conocerlo se que una buena persona, también está haciendo un reto que supera con creces al mío y tiene un mérito tremendo, espero poder conocerlo y aprender mucho de el porque tiene que ser un super crack.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> Quiero expresar mi admiración y respeto hacia Tradingmetales, todo un crack y sin conocerlo se que una buena persona, también está haciendo un reto que supera con creces al mío y tiene un mérito tremendo, espero poder conocerlo y aprender mucho de el porque tiene que ser un super crack.



De lo mejor que he conocido, y totalmente gratis. Aquí tienes la página de su curso - libro, eso si, es complicado de cojones y difícil de entender del todo, requiere mucho tiempo entender todo bien. Yo soy alumno, espero que te guste tanto como a nosotros. Muchos del grupo ya somos rentables. 

https://m.facebook.com/pg/Curso-Gra...ategias-Cuantitativas-1954912301427756/posts/


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2020)

Muchas gracias Ismael120, no se porque no te puedo ver logueado, no se si te tengo ignorado o tu a mi, pero te respondo para darte las gracias.


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2020)

ahora si, te tenía ignorado, ya puedo ver tus mensajes.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> ahora si, te tenía ignorado, ya puedo ver tus mensajes.



Perdona si te he llegado a ofender con mis comentarios. En realidad eres digno ad admiración. Pero ya sabes que este es un foro troll y que todos nos divertimos jodiendo.


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Perdona si te he llegado a ofender con mis comentarios. En realidad eres digno ad admiración. Pero ya sabes que este es un foro troll y que todos nos divertimos jodiendo.



No te preocupes, estoy acostumbrado a que me troleen y antes me afectaba bastante pero ahora he aprendido a no salir del equilibrio y la buena energía necesaria para estar bien. Además que no es bueno ser rencoroso.
Te agradezco de corazón que hayas puesto el video de Fernando y tus disculpas, por mi parte ningún problema. 
Espero poder conocer a Fernando porque es digno de admiración y yo tengo mucho hambre de seguir aprendido a pesar de que llevo más de 20 años invirtiendo pero cada día aprendo y sigo cometiendo muchos errores que me sirven para mejorar. 
Muchos éxitos y un abrazo.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Esto es lo único que has intercambiado con Fernando, hace 6 años:




Y creo que tenía razón, en que la plata tiene más usos industriales que el oro. La razón se ve clara, empezando en que por cantidad, se usa unas 100 veces más plata que oro en industria, y la plata tiene más de 1000 usos diferentes. 

Así que si te refieres a ese Fernando, ese es.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

Crespo, vete a timar panchitos a Telegram, sinvergüenza.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Crespo, vete a timar panchitos a Telegram, sinvergüenza.



Tu actitud es por envidia, desconocimiento o simple troleo amistoso??


----------



## pecata minuta (19 Sep 2020)

Depeche, que tal van tus Codere? Te has forrado con ellas


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Tu actitud es por envidia, desconocimiento o simple troleo amistoso??



Por conocimiento. ¿Eres un multi de Crespo?


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Sep 2020)

¡Pues claro que vende cursos! ¡o un robot! O afiliación a algún programa. Dale tiempo.

¿Por qué crees que tiene las posiciones sin que las puedas ver?

Timo de la estampita siglo XXI.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Sep 2020)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Depeche, que tal van tus Codere? Te has forrado con ellas



*JAJAJAJAJA...IGUAL QUE SE VA A FORRAR CON SU RETO FALSO

*


----------



## Depeche (19 Sep 2020)

No vendo cursos ni falta que me hace, vivo de mi trading, soy muy afortunado por no depender de un jefe ni tener que estar en una oficina, tengo mi independencia financiera, gano el dinero haciendo lo que me gusta que es el trading y puedo despertarme a la hora que quiero, dormir a la hora que quiero, viajar donde quiero cuando quiero, bueno ahora no cuando quiero porque tengo mi hija que empezó el cole, pero he logrado un sueño del que muchos de los trolls de aquí siguen soñando sin poder hacerlo y por eso su envidia les lleva a decir estupideces. 
Lo siento por vosotros, decid lo que queráis mientras os salen úlceras por la envidia que os corroe por dentro y vuestra sensación de fracasados y muchos de vosotros tenéis el miedo de que os despidan y os quedeis sin trabajo y no podais pagar vuestras deudas o hipotecas, seguro que muchos no tenéis ahorros ni para aguantar 6 meses sin ingresos de vuestro trabajo esclavizados por otros. 
La vida es así, vosotros seguid así que toda vuestra energía negativa se convierte en positiva para mi y me da más fuerza y se os vuelve en vuestra contra y cada vez os irá peor, las leyes universales actúan sobre vosotros.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por conocimiento. ¿Eres un multi de Crespo?



Si tanto conoces, dinos por favor en qué consiste la estafa y cómo se hace. Con pruebas, gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Si tanto conoces, dinos por favor en qué consiste la estafa y cómo se hace. Con pruebas, gracias.



No es una estafa en si, pero pagar a alguien señales y luego quemar la cuenta es algo patético.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (19 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


> No vendo cursos ni falta que me hace, vivo de mi trading, soy muy afortunado por no depender de un jefe ni tener que estar en una oficina, tengo mi independencia financiera, gano el dinero haciendo lo que me gusta que es el trading y puedo despertarme a la hora que quiero, dormir a la hora que quiero, viajar donde quiero cuando quiero, bueno ahora no cuando quiero porque tengo mi hija que empezó el cole, pero he logrado un sueño del que muchos de los trolls de aquí siguen soñando sin poder hacerlo y por eso su envidia les lleva a decir estupideces.
> Lo siento por vosotros, decid lo que queráis mientras os salen úlceras por la envidia que os corroe por dentro y vuestra sensación de fracasados y muchos de vosotros tenéis el miedo de que os despidan y os quedeis sin trabajo y no podais pagar vuestras deudas o hipotecas, seguro que muchos no tenéis ahorros ni para aguantar 6 meses sin ingresos de vuestro trabajo esclavizados por otros.
> La vida es así, vosotros seguid así que toda vuestra energía negativa se convierte en positiva para mi y me da más fuerza y se os vuelve en vuestra contra y cada vez os irá peor, las leyes universales actúan sobre vosotros.



Claro que si. Vives de tu trading. Por ello extrañamente haces publicidad de lo que suuéstamente consigues y al mismo tiempo no publicas tus posiciones antes de abrirlas.

A ver si te entra en la cabeza: Ni Warren Buffett saca los números que tu dices sacar. Eso, unido al hecho de que ocultas tus posiciones abiertas deja claro que muy pronto empezarás a tratar de embaucar a gente si no lo estas haciendo ya.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Claro que si. Vives de tu trading. Por ello extrañamente haces publicidad de lo que suuéstamente consigues y al mismo tiempo no publicas tus posiciones antes de abrirlas.
> 
> A ver si te entra en la cabeza: Ni Warren Buffett saca los números que tu dices sacar. Eso, unido al hecho de que ocultas tus posiciones abiertas deja claro que muy pronto empezarás a tratar de embaucar a gente si no lo estas haciendo ya.



Muchísima gente gana mucho más que warrent buffet en porcentajes. Que tu no lo hagas no significa que otros no puedan.

Ejemplos, cientos, empezando por darwins y otros tantos traders.


Berkshire Hathaway (Warren Buffett) perdió US$23.451 millones en primer semestre

Buffet ha ganado menos del 200% en 13 años. En realidad una puta mierda, incluso los pisos de Toledo Norte han subido más. Y eso contando con el interés compuesto. Hay traders y gestores mucho mejores, sin duda.

Aquí mismo hay un robot que es gratis para demo, que cualquiera puede bajar y que gana mucho más que warrent buffet. 

QTNT


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No es una estafa en si, pero pagar a alguien señales y luego quemar la cuenta es algo patético.



Y cuanto le pagaron? Quien fue? Cuánto quemó? 

No es estafa si cobra un servicio que es deficiente, llegado el caso es un mal servicio. Pero al hacerlo de buena fe y no con ánimo de que pierda, no puede ser estafa. Más pruebas de lo que dices por favor.


----------



## auricooro (19 Sep 2020)

Así que se me ocurra rápido, calls compradas del nasdaq, vencimiento a seis meses o un año, precio de ejercicio alto (y ojo, esto ahora con la volatilidad que hay jodido, tiene que ser con primas bajas). Compras varias opciones, al ser el pe alto serán muy bajas las primas, rezas porque suba con cierta fuerza y pegas el pelotazo.

Pero es eso, un pelotazo.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

auricooro dijo:


> Así que se me ocurra rápido, calls compradas del nasdaq, vencimiento a seis meses o un año, precio de ejercicio alto (y ojo, esto ahora con la volatilidad que hay jodido, tiene que ser con primas bajas). Compras varias opciones, al ser el pe alto serán muy bajas las primas, rezas porque suba con cierta fuerza y pegas el pelotazo.
> 
> Pero es eso, un pelotazo.



Calla calla, que si fuera tan fácil lo haría warrent buffet


----------



## tremenk (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Muchísima gente gana mucho más que warrent buffet en porcentajes. Que tu no lo hagas no significa que otros no puedan.
> 
> Ejemplos, cientos, empezando por darwins y otros tantos traders.
> 
> ...




No es por defender al mierda de feministo que es peor que cualquier vende-humos del trading...

Pero warren buffet saca rentabilidades estables.

Cualquier trader genio no es estable te saca un par de años resultados impresionantes y al tercero se estampa de una manera que desaparece del mapa.

Porque basicamente puedes tener una estrategia ganadora y que te funcione una temporada y que luego esa estrategia sea tu talon de aquiles o otras cosas parecidas.

Como dicen lo del riesgo/beneficio.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> No es por defender al mierda de feministo que es peor que cualquier vende-humos del trading...
> 
> Pero warren buffet saca rentabilidades estables.
> 
> ...



Pues es lo que tiene diversificar, si compras compañías de toda la vida y muchas de ellas, pues es raro que te la pegues en todas a la vez. No tiene mucha dificultad tampoco, y el listo de warrent no compro Amazon por ejemplo. 

Y tiene sus grandes pufos y pérdidas también, pero como le llenan de dinero ajeno no lo nota. 

El mayor error de la carrera de Warren Buffett fue comprar un fabricante de calzado: el desatino le costó más de 9.000 millones

Incluso el Sp500 el índice, ha ganado casi más que el. No tiene sentido como gestor.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

El ejemplo de Depeche está claro. Le gana un 1300% y podría ahora mismo retirar y tener 14 cuentas de 500 euros. Podría probar a reintentar su reto 14 veces, pudiendo perder 13 de ellas todo, sin llegar realmente a perder capital inicial. 

Si ya después de quebrarse 13 veces sin conseguirlo hacer de nuevo, quedaría claro que es mal trader. 

Sin embargo, esperamos que todos estos troll haters se atrevan a hacer algo parecido a lo que él hace, y vamos a ver quién la tiene más larga.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Y cuanto le pagaron? Quien fue? Cuánto quemó?
> 
> No es estafa si cobra un servicio que es deficiente, llegado el caso es un mal servicio. Pero al hacerlo de buena fe y no con ánimo de que pierda, no puede ser estafa. Más pruebas de lo que dices por favor.



Por ahí hay hilos en burbuja, no tengo ganas de buscar todas las cagadas de este caballero. Igual vi esa información en discord, pero el grupito de panchitos que tenía en Telegram había sido fuertemente sodomizado en una operación, seguramente mierdas con apalancamientos en cryptos.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

Bueno, ahora mismo parece que abriendo cuenta en AVA te deja entrar en su grupo, depositando 100 € en el bróker. Como cualquier otro Introducing Broker, nada raro. 

Sin embargo, el creer en un gurú o en otro, ya depende de la persona. Y además, demostrar lo que esta haciendo él, es algo que muy muy pocos "vendedores" han demostrado. Asi que ya es mucho más de lo que otros hacen "por lo mismo". 

Y de paso, quien necesite seguir gurús y sus señales, es porque son idiotas que no saben operar ni toman tiempo para aprender. Se merecen todo lo que les pase.


----------



## auricooro (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Calla calla, que si fuera tan fácil lo haría warrent buffet



No es cuestión de fácil o difícil, es cuestión de poco probable.

Multiplicar por 100 en un año es casi imposible, ahora, en un siglo...


----------



## ismael120 (19 Sep 2020)

auricooro dijo:


> No es cuestión de fácil o difícil, es cuestión de poco probable.
> 
> Multiplicar por 100 en un año es casi imposible, ahora, en un siglo...



Si piensas que no puedes lograrlo, nunca lo lograrás. 

Estoy por intentar yo un reto también, me ha motivado el último video de el del curso gratis.


----------



## auricooro (19 Sep 2020)

ismael120 dijo:


> Si piensas que no puedes lograrlo, nunca lo lograrás.
> 
> Estoy por intentar yo un reto también, me ha motivado el último video de el del curso gratis.



Yo te hablo de estadística y tú me hablas de autoayuda. No he dicho que no puedas lograrlo, he dicho que hacerlo en un año es casi imposible.


----------



## Tartufo (20 Sep 2020)

Tienes que pillar un x30 sin margen de error eso es complicado. Ya teniendo unos 15000 es relativamente sencillo


----------



## Depeche (21 Sep 2020)

Seguimos sumando, hoy he sumado 1.517 euros y ya estoy en 8.614 euros en la cuenta. 
Ya queda menos.


----------



## Me_opongo (21 Sep 2020)

Este es el hilo más raro que he visto en Burbuja.
Ni los del terraplanismo me han despeinado tanto la calva.
De lo último que he leído sobre energías y Bolsa, ya es que me ha sacado lustre a la azotea.
Pero no digo nada. Cada uno es su casa y Dios en la de todos.
Todo muy nutritivo.

Enviado desde mi SM-P905 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Depeche (22 Sep 2020)




----------



## lolomondo (23 Sep 2020)

No es tan difícil pero tienes que echarle horas.


----------



## Depeche (23 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## Kalura (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


>



¿Como van tus querias codere crespo?Y el triple cruce dorado?jajajjaa
Merecido que te lo tienes.


----------



## Heisenberg92 (24 Sep 2020)

Depeche dijo:


>





Crespo, a la gente que arruinaste en cripto qué tal les va??


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (24 Sep 2020)

Heisenberg92 dijo:


> Crespo, a la gente que arruinaste en cripto qué tal les va??



Imagino que igual que la gente que se meta con el Avatrader una vez termine el "reto" y empiece a venderse


----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (24 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (25 Sep 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ig3ullMVoeA


----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (26 Sep 2020)




----------



## Depeche (28 Sep 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahiwaDjzTBc


----------



## Depeche (28 Sep 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBSDqctHFLE


----------



## mmm (28 Sep 2020)

Caligulin dijo:


> No me parece ninguna locura, otra cosa es la suerte que tengas, pero yo empece hace tiempo uno de 1000€ a 100.000€
> 
> De momento estoy en negativo



Grande


----------



## racional (30 Sep 2020)

Lo estaba haciendo de lujo, salio el otro trader "Fernando Martínez Gómez-Tejedor Retos De Trading", que le lió.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Sep 2020)

racional dijo:


> Lo estaba haciendo de lujo, salio el otro trader "Fernando Martínez Gómez-Tejedor Retos De Trading", que le lió.



Cada vez la cosa se esta aclarando. Ojo a los acentos:

▷¿Fernando Martínez Gómez Tejedor es un estafador online?

No he tenido tiempo de ponerme en serio pero cuando tenga un rato para reirme me extiendo.


----------



## Depeche (1 Oct 2020)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICUVsY4tE5g


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (7 Oct 2020)

*EPÍLOGO*

Ya tengo algo de tiempo para poder mirar el "video" a fondo y presento con claridad mis resultados.

Por cierto, Javierito, me he guardado el video no sea que se "borre" accidentalmente.

Aqui su enlace: 

En primer lugar las sospechas empiezan cuando el señor tiene "problemas técnicos" para poder mostrar la parte inferior de la pantalla. Una vez pillado...digo, avisado, empezó a mostrar la parte inferior, pero solo de vez en cuando.

*¡Que empiece la fiesta!*

Desde el minuto 0 todo son chorraditas. En el minuto 12:30 dice cosas como "puede subir o puede bajar". Ésto se repite en todo el video. Eso si, ni de coña te abre una posición...no sea que le pillen con el carrito del helado.

15:41 "Yo me hago mis historias que yo me las conozco". No hace falta que lo jures, champion.

17:50 "Eso no lo sabemos". No hace falta que lo jures.

18:24 La usuaria Claine Castellanos le pide inocéntemente que abra una posición a lo que él, tratando de mantener el tipo, nos cuenta que abrirá "un par de posiciones".

18:57 "Yo muestro todo"...menos las posiciones, claro 

19:30 "Aqui es posible que habra una operación". El acojone se le nota en la voz.

23:19 USDJPY. Aqui pone un buy limit "al 38.2" (osea, al 104.3) "alguna órden voy a poner".

25:50 Aqui nos cuenta, a modo de justificación a futuros, que él abre muchas veces "órdenes pequeñitas" que luego "agranda".

37:50 Claire Castellanos pega otro palo: "Un tio que hace scalping y en 30 minutos no opera". JUAS JUAS JUAS. Javi sigue contando lo que "ya ha pasado" pero sigue sin operar una mierda.

41:10 Aqui nos cuenta que es la 1:00am. Importante dato.

42:00 Aqui nos va contando el rollo de su vida, muy típico de gente...asi. Al mismo tiempo, Claine ya le va pillando el rollo "si estoy comprado y baja, digo que compro 3 o 4 mas abajo y hago promedio". MUY BUENA.

51:18 GBPJPY. POR FIN, tras casi una hora de video abre un corto. Eso si, el volumen de 0.02

01:01:28 GBPJPY. Como seguido por la profecía de Claire, abre otro paquetito a corto.

*Y ya ésta. El Lobo de Guall Stri no vuelve a abrir absolútamente nada mas en su emisión en directo.*

Por cierto, esas dos operaciones les dan beneficio, así que muy mal no lo debe hacer...la primera de 8 euros y la segunda, de 11. Vamos, que casi gana el reto. En una hora y media de video de un señor que dice que hace "scalping" el tio abre DOS ÓRDENES DOS, de 0.02 lotes cada una.

Con dos cojones vamos.

Pero ese día, y la intervención de Claire, le meten el miedo en el cuerpo. A partir del 22.09 nada será igual. El día 28 le mete a la cuenta 1500 euros, luego 1000 mas. El mismo dia mete otros 500 euros, después 100...la cosa se va cláramente de las manos.

Curiosamente, sus mayores pérdidas ocurren el mismo dia 28.

Al final mete mas de 5000 euros (en esa cuenta) y pierde mas de 2700.

Saquen sus conclusiones y os dejo con éste video:


*En fin, muy triste todo. Lo digo en serio.*


----------

